# Individual Soap Cakes



## seven (Jul 9, 2014)

I had some left over batter the other day and put it into individual molds. I didn't know what to do with them, so I just cut them in 2, put some frosting in between and at the top, embeds, and... voila.. soap cakes


----------



## lsg (Jul 9, 2014)

They look good enough to eat.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 9, 2014)

Those are awesome. Too pretty to use though.   Eat maybe..


----------



## kikajess (Jul 9, 2014)

Yummy!!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 9, 2014)

absolutely lovely! Top job.


----------



## seven (Jul 9, 2014)

thank youuuuu


----------



## Jeanea (Jul 10, 2014)

I love it, too cute


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow! Love it!


----------



## scotsman (Jul 11, 2014)

Let me say that your soaps are consistently gorgeous. With that perfect of a piping technique I'm guessing that you have a background in baking or cake decorating. Outstanding as always.


----------



## ourwolfden (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow!  I love the “icing” it looks great!!!!!  But I don’t want to make soap now… I want… caaakkke.


----------



## seven (Jul 11, 2014)

thank you again! 

i kinda want to eat them as well when i took the pictures, lol!

@scotsman, the reality is i suck at cooking and baking. please don't ask me to make a real cake. i only use the kitchen for when i want to make soap. thank you for the compliment


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 13, 2014)

Wowwwww! These look so yummy! I want one!  JK


----------

